# USAA dress code clarification, please



## Azzurri (Mar 10, 2014)

T shirts are not a problem as long as they are within what the rules say, and they are ubiquitous among the JOADs at USAA events. I've switched to them at USAA competitions without event because I prefer the feel/fit/fabrics. I think it's only NFAA pro classes and some of the 3d orgs that require collared shirts.

I've never really tested the rule on jeans. Ironically I usually go more casual with sporty wear, so I never worried about it. So I'd have to defer to what others say. I do know that some competitions waive that jeans rule -- our local winter outdoor series does -- so you might ask the particular organizer. For national or state level events I'd stay well clear of dress code, because they are more likely to enforce the letter, but for something local, you might ask ahead of time.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Putting my judge hat on here...

T-shirt: No issue as long as when you raise your arms, it covers your gut. No offensive logos or stuff like that either. My own kid loves wearing plain colored t's for shooting, and t's in general are perfectly legal.

Denim: There's the letter of the law and the practical interpretation of the law.

Blue denim: Call it "indigo blue" and it's variants. 

The technical term of denim is a two threads over one thread weave. No judge is going to waste their time looking at the weave of your fabric. They are going to look at color.

Heavy twills still can fade. I have some black work Docker branded pants with patch rear pockets that have wash faded to an extremely dark blue. I dont use those for archery anymore. So, I'd personally stick with non-riveted tan twills. 

Accurate rumor mills are also saying that dress codes are going to be more heavily enforced for 2017. So again, pick carefully.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

I wouldn't wear denim. If you want to try it you can, just bring a pair of sweatpants or something. I've worn black denim a few years back and was fine, but I don't know how strict the judges in your area are.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I've always worn t-shirts without collars - I'm a recurve shooter and a little obsessive about wearing clothes that won't foul the string. I now have some collared team shirts, but turn the collar inside out on the bowarm side. Maybe NFAA prefers collars.

We regularly warn shooters about wearing blue jeans - the first time. After that, and certainly at the indoor nationals, we come down harder.


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

To follow up on Steve's notes

In addition to what is mentioned above, there is a statement on no Torn, Ripped or Badly Faded clothes.

Also, on T Shirts, no offensive images or language

If you dress in a neat and clean manner with no blue denim pants or camo (trim ok with camo) you are fine.

Our Team Shirts have no collar for the same reason you described.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

We enforce the dress code at our sanctioned shoots so the participants will be in the know when they go to a larger national shoot.

Yes, we have sent parents out to purchase the correct clothing before their child can participate. We have a church thrift store very close to our range so they make out too.

I got in trouble at Buckeye for having a "skort" too short for a certain judges liking.


----------



## Blunt Arrow (Mar 2, 2006)

The dress code is basically a joke. At one point in time everybody wore white and it looks really nice. Now it's a mixed bag and the team shirts, Hoyt etc. should go for sure. We don't need these manufacturers putting there name on all the people they give gear to. Advertising of that sort should be band.


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

I've got a couple of kids going to a local tournament for the first time this year. In addition to the no camo, no denim rule, I told them NO YOGA PANTS.


----------



## Rylando (Jul 30, 2016)

Blunt Arrow said:


> The dress code is basically a joke. At one point in time everybody wore white and it looks really nice. Now it's a mixed bag and the team shirts, Hoyt etc. should go for sure. We don't need these manufacturers putting there name on all the people they give gear to. Advertising of that sort should be band.


Why? People wear advertisers logo shirts in other sports whether they are "sponsored" by the brand or not. Sure most people who wear "Team Hoyt" shirts I know of are wanna-be's and the like, but who's to say they shouldn't be allowed to wear clothing of a brand they like? Or of a brand that sponsors them financially or just gives them a discount at their store? You can wear a " Team (insertbrandhere)" shirt and still shoot like crap, it doesn't give you any advantage over other people.

Certainly when you shell out $600+ for a recurve riser or accessories some people feel a connection with a brand and as with anything from cereal to tires people have a brand preference based on past experiences or word of mouth.

If we aren't allowing archery branded shirts why allow any brand on any shirt at a competition? I don't like cornflakes.. should we not allow Kellogs t-shirts? No advertising your tasty breakfast cereals!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

If they banned logo shirts then sponsors would have no real need to support those archers with contingency.
Granted, some wear shirts to simply support their brand but some count on contingency money to be able to afford travel to the shoots.
By the way, yoga pants are still legal to wear.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atascaderobow (Nov 4, 2014)

*"By the way, yoga pants are still legal to wear."* Can't see me wearing yoga pants. For that matter I doubt anybody else could stomach the sight ukey:


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> By the way, yoga pants are still legal to wear.


Legal, but not appropriate, in my opinion.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, you know what they say about opinions.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

XForce Girl said:


> We enforce the dress code at our sanctioned shoots so the participants will be in the know when they go to a larger national shoot.
> 
> Yes, we have sent parents out to purchase the correct clothing before their child can participate. We have a church thrift store very close to our range so they make out too.
> 
> *I got in trouble at Buckeye for having a "skort" too short for a certain judges liking*.



One judge, not the rest of us


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

XForce Girl said:


> If they banned logo shirts then sponsors would have no real need to support those archers with contingency.
> Granted, some wear shirts to simply support their brand but some count on contingency money to be able to afford travel to the shoots.
> By the way, yoga pants are still legal to wear.
> 
> ...



at Alabama last year, I was the COJ on the short field (bowman, cub compound) and as you recall it was really wet I asked the Chief of all judges about the yoga pants/track tights and he said-We aren't going to fight that trend. If you read the rules strictly, they aren't trousers or pants just like the old baggy sweat pants my dad used to wear as a boxer back in the fifties. but yes they are legal according to the ranking judge and we didn't object since they were longer than fingertip.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Atascaderobow said:


> *"By the way, yoga pants are still legal to wear."* Can't see me wearing yoga pants. For that matter I doubt anybody else could stomach the sight ukey:


well I remember someone at a gym having a poster of a swimmer in a speedo that said-

UNLESS YOU ARE SWIMMING FOR A GOLD MEDAL, you shouldn't wear one of these!


----------



## Jalthi (Aug 14, 2016)

Seems to me that if it's legal let people wear it. If it's not then don't let them. 

The shaming of people who are adhering to the letter of the rules just because of your personal opinion only creates confusion and alienates people who are perfectly within their rights.

If it is of serious concern, write to the governing bodies and get the rule changed. Until that happens it seems like there are better outlets for that energy.

Jim, 
does that mean if I make it to the Olympics I can shoot in a Speedo? I'm preparing my psychological warfare game and this could be my secret weapon!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Jalthi said:


> Seems to me that if it's legal let people wear it. If it's not then don't let them.
> 
> The shaming of people who are adhering to the letter of the rules just because of your personal opinion only creates confusion and alienates people who are perfectly within their rights.
> 
> ...



I think what some of the posts were complaining about was not someone going by the letter of the law but was "intepreting the law" so as to harass athletes. Example, some girls shorts or skirts have a slit on the side. MY INTERPRETATION is that if the hem of the garment is below the fingertips the garment is legal. Another judge, with less seniority believed that if the athlete could touch the skin of their leg with their fingertip the shorts or the skirt was TOO short. I found that interpretation to be a bit silly =. Some skirts are a wrap style and if you try you can do that even though the overall length is fine. I also find it idiotic to claim we lose sponsorships over someone having a pair of shorts a 1/4" too short (depending on how they are wearing them) when in reality overly zealous enforcement loses more people than it gains. 

Now there are obviously people who try to push the limit and that is where the judges should act. but not some JDT kid wearing JDT issued shorts that have a v cut out (to facilitate movement) on the side of the leg


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, the rules have been updated and it seems stretch/yoga pants are legal from now on. The stipulation is they must have a skirt/ skirt of legal length over top.
This is a good thing. Yoga pants alone do not look good.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

